

A Basic Just-In-Time Compiler - smcgivern
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2015/03/19/

======
billyhoffman
I was so hoping this was a JIT compiler for BASIC...

~~~
andreiw
I was hoping for a JIT into BASIC...

------
cardiffspaceman
This is not a just-in-time compiler, it's an ordinary compiler. JIT compilers
make judgements about which code to switch from some form of interpretation to
machine code, on the fly. This project just compiles the whole equation.

~~~
oso2k
You're really speaking about advanced JIT techniques. JIT isn't about
switching between compiled code & interpreted code, or fast & slow code. It's
about combining compilers and interpreters to get the benefits of both [0].

[0] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-in-
time_compilation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-in-time_compilation)

